# 19 Year Old, 170 Pounds Trying To Bulk



## C12AIG (Apr 3, 2007)

I created a thread the other day in the Losing Weight section but after realizing that there's no point in cutting if there isn't much muscle underneath I decided I'd bulk until I was happy with my size.

Im currently about 12 stone 5 pounds. Can't really tell what body fat I have but I might post a picture up in a few mins if I feel confident enough.

I've been off and on in the gym but for the past month or so i've been highly motivated and haven't missed a workout and feel good off it.

Here is the diet that I have been following the past two weeks to a T.

The odd cheat meal added on to the meals, a little weekender in Spain just gone but other than that stuck to it.

So here it is...

*
Meal One (Breakfast)* Bowl Oat so Simple Porridge Oats, Protein Shake

*Meal Two *130g tuna, two slices of wholemeal bread with lettuce too

*Meal Three* 150g Chicken Breast, Jacket Potato

*Meal Four (45 mins before gym) *Same as meal two plus a banana

*Post workout* Protein Shake in milk

*Meal Five* 200g Lean Steak Mince, Two Jacket Potatoes

*Meal Six* 200g Lean Steak Mince

Does this diet seem ok? It only looks like i'm getting about 2000 calories from it, if that.

Not really sure what to add to it tho.

I know I need some healthy fats in it, so could anybody tell me where to get some from, and also where I could add the fats into what meals?


----------



## aspiringBB (Feb 18, 2005)

You can increase your healthy fats by adding a handful of almonds to one of your meals and/or by adding a little walnut oil to your protein shake. Tastes good too.

You're getting omegas from the tuna but you could supplement with some fish oil caps. There's plenty of detailed information about healthy fats on the board. Bon appetit!

:thumbup1:


----------



## donggle (Aug 28, 2007)

C12AIG said:


> .
> 
> *
> Meal One (Breakfast)* Bowl Oat so Simple Porridge Oats, Protein Shake
> ...


You need to just eat alot more. Your not getting enough fats. Efa caps or fish oils will do you. Eat a bag of nuts? Put olive oil in your shakes. Just up the calories. You don't have to eat super clean to bulk.


----------



## C12AIG (Apr 3, 2007)

Meal two, three and four are in work. For meal two and four I only have 15 minute breaks so I try to eat as much as I can on them.

Olive oil? I've got a bottle of that in the cupboard. Just add a tablespoon of the stuff into the shakes?

As am bulking it'll be alrite avin the whey in milk won't it? Can't drink it in water...

Would cornflour be ok adding to the postworkout shake too?


----------



## donggle (Aug 28, 2007)

C12AIG said:


> Meal two, three and four are in work. For meal two and four I only have 15 minute breaks so I try to eat as much as I can on them.
> 
> Olive oil? I've got a bottle of that in the cupboard. Just add a tablespoon of the stuff into the shakes?
> 
> As am bulking it'll be alrite avin the whey in milk won't it? Can't drink it in water...


I don't get many breaks either. Buy an MRP maybe? I'm sure you can have that, it only takes 2 minutes.

I put a load in myself (olive oil), but try it first to see if you can stomach it. I personally cant taste it, but some people think it ruins the shake.

Milk is fine. Get something to add to your post-wo shake aswell for fast acting carbs.


----------



## C12AIG (Apr 3, 2007)

Cornflour ok? Noticed that on the board so I'll see in work tomoro if we sell it.

I'll be adding creatine to the postworkout shake too. Can't see it having a negative effect on it


----------



## donggle (Aug 28, 2007)

C12AIG said:


> Cornflour ok? Noticed that on the board so I'll see in work tomoro if we sell it.
> 
> I'll be adding creatine to the postworkout shake too. Can't see it having a negative effect on it


I've never used it tbh.

Creatine is a good addition.


----------



## C12AIG (Apr 3, 2007)

I'll buy a bag of the stuff tomoro and see how it goes then.

With additions to the diet heres the updated one :

Meal One (Breakfast) Bowl Oat so Simple Porridge Oats, Whey Protein shake with tablespoon of olive oil

Meal Two 130g tuna, two slices of wholemeal bread with lettuce too

Meal Three 150g Chicken Breast, Jacket Potato

Meal Four (45 mins before gym) Same as meal two plus a banana

Post workout Protein Shake in milk with tablespoon of olive oil, 5g creatine

Meal Five 200g Lean Steak Mince, Two Jacket Potatoes

Meal Six 200g Lean Steak Mince

Gonna add fish oil into the diet. Would I be ok adding it on top of meal two and four? Any suggestions in what fish oil people buy and where to get it?

I'll be switching up the diet too. Substituting the tuna/wholemeal bread with chicken breast/rice as I've just been looking at Geo's preperation thread and it made me decide not to be lazy and prepare my food the night before and it also sounds as easy as taking a tin of tuna into work and adding two slices of bread.


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2009)

What about a protein shake before bed?

Be nice to see some eggs in that diet.


----------



## C12AIG (Apr 3, 2007)

Thanks for the input Dan. Looking huge in the avi.

I usually have a protein shake before bed. Only thing why I didnt write it down is that looking at the macros I think I take in about 230g of protein.

Is it worth me taking any more?

I guess I could add a couple eggs into meal two and four with the tuna,bread and lettuce.

Only reason why I don't have them in the morning is that I think they are a pain to make and enjoy my sleep.

Need to drag meself out of bed tho earlier!


----------



## donggle (Aug 28, 2007)

> Meal Four (45 mins before gym) Same as meal two plus a banana
> 
> Post workout Protein Shake in milk with tablespoon of olive oil, 5g creatine


Ideally don't eat a full meal within 90 mins of workout. Have a small shake and a banana an hour before but nothing else.

Also don't put the olive oil in the post-wo shake. Just the other shakes. Carbs and protein are much more important here.

And yes, if you can get eggs in, go for it! Great for bedtime.


----------



## donggle (Aug 28, 2007)

C12AIG said:


> Thanks for the input Dan. Looking huge in the avi.
> 
> I usually have a protein shake before bed. Only thing why I didnt write it down is that looking at the macros I think I take in about 230g of protein.
> 
> ...


Up to you, but your trying to up the calories. Protein has 4 kcals per gram. So thats a lot of missed calories.


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2009)

Think you got this 1 covered lol. Looking wide as a barn door in your avi.


----------



## C12AIG (Apr 3, 2007)

Ok then. I'll be drinking the protein shake before I go to bed. Just having 200g lean steak mince this second, so with the shake i'll probably just drink 3/4 of it then if I wake in the night i'll drink the other 1/4

How abouts with meal 4 I move it 75 minutes before the workout?

Have the meal at 5pm then train at 6.15?


----------



## donggle (Aug 28, 2007)

That's fine. I'm just a bit paranoid about eating and training too soon afterwards. I get to see my food again all too often after a hard session.


----------



## C12AIG (Apr 3, 2007)

Lol. To be honest I haven't had that feeling yet.

Try to push myself as much as I can but without a workout partner I try to go as safe as I can too.

I'll try the new and improved diet(lol) over the next week or two and see if I can add things in along the way.

If anybody else has got any input i'd appreciate it alot...


----------



## donggle (Aug 28, 2007)

C12AIG said:


> Lol. To be honest I haven't had that feeling yet.
> 
> Try to push myself as much as I can but without a workout partner I try to go as safe as I can too.
> 
> ...


Yeh mate, other people would be great to have an input. As I told you on Facebook, I am nothing like an expert on diet. But I'll help if I can.

:thumb:


----------



## C12AIG (Apr 3, 2007)

I'll just bump it tomoro as i'll be going bed in a minute and I might get a better response tomoro with everybody being in work, on the computers and surfing UK-M :whistling:


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2009)

C12AIG said:


> I'll just bump it tomoro as i'll be going bed in a minute and I might get a better response tomoro with everybody being in work, on the computers and surfing UK-M :whistling:


 Better response? :confused1: You recieved perfectly fine responses.

Look add in the following....

6 whole eggs

3 pieces of fruit

3 servings of vegetables not just green get colours in such as yellow peppers

15 grams of fish oil spread over your meals

Protein shake before bed

Most importantly be consistant write down EVERY THING you eat and do so you can see why you are/are not making gains


----------



## C12AIG (Apr 3, 2007)

Thanks for the reply Con. I wrote better response as in more people giving me tips.

I appreciate what Stefan,Dan and AspiringBB have said and have implimented it into the diet.

I'll revise the diet tonight then add in what you've said. I'm feelin hungry after everything I eat so I can't see a reason why I couldn't add them in. Just gonna cook the eggs now and take them to work with me to eat with meal two and four.

I'll get the fish oil later and spread it over meal two and four also.

I'm going to start writing down the macros of each meal starting later on after work. Then it can be decided were more calories need adding.

For my postworkout shake what would you recommend? Cornflour?

Cheers. Craig


----------

